# Victorian Ghost Couple Costume Help



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Since I'm remodelling the house to have a strong Victorian theme, I thought it would be fun if my wife and I could dress up as ghostly versions of the original manor owners. So, I want to get the proper clothing so that my wife and I can have ghostly Victorian outfits.

I've found one example for my wife, which we could use in a pinch, but it's not my first choice.










What I'd really like to do is put together historic costumes in a worn (but not tattered) white/grey hue. Of course, I'm finding it much more difficult to find clothing for myself than my wife. She's tall, slender, and can wear anything. I'm tall and heavy (portly? husty? Barrel chested? Beer belly? Fat?). I'd like to find a costume that fits comfortably. I'm also growing out some mutton chops to help me "look the part" come Halloween.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.squidoo.com/adult-ghost-costumes

I love what you have found already... here is a link to a bunch of accessories. Some interesting wigs and things here...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.buycostumes.com/Ghostly-Gent-Elite-Collection-Adult-Plus-Costume/31773/ProductDetail.aspx

This is the plus size companion to the first pic for your wife. We got these last year and they really look a lot better in person. They made for a huge impact and are very well made. There are a few pics of us in my album. Feel free to check them out.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen the costume that accompanies the female version, but I just don't like it. It looks too cheap.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm actually not a big fan of the all white costume. I know it's supposed to be a ghost, but I can't help but getting "wedding" from it. I actually like this one better:


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

There's also quite a selection of vintage Victorian clothes on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/sch/Pre1901-Victorian-Older-/48864/i.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I am with Endora421 about that ghost costume for the wife (then again, I prefer black to _any_ color, so it's not really too fair of a comparison).

Guess that I'll add options, too: Victorian Vampire and Victorian Vampira could make for some great ghosts, if you wanted to go in a darker direction, in my opinion.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

I started a Pinterest board with all of the amazing dresses I've found so far: http://pinterest.com/mpankow/victorian-lady-costume/

If only I could sew!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Endora421 said:


> I started a Pinterest board with all of the amazing dresses I've found so far: http://pinterest.com/mpankow/victorian-lady-costume/


The 'Black Moire lace' dress is amazing, although the price also is

Is this thread husband and wife bickering back and forth over the other's costume choice(s) for them?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Garthgoyle said:


> I am with Endora421 about that ghost costume for the wife (then again, I prefer black to _any_ color, so it's not really too fair of a comparison).
> 
> Guess that I'll add options, too: Victorian Vampire and Victorian Vampira could make for some great ghosts, if you wanted to go in a darker direction, in my opinion.


I'm happy to go with black and other more traditional colors. I think my wife would look fantastic in a dress like that. I'm more worried about finding something that I can wear.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking over a lot of costume ideas and I still like this one the best. Unfortunately, it's a rental place in Boston, and we live near Seattle, Washington. I'd like to model my costume off this idea, but I have no idea where to find the clothing at reasonable prices. Might need to ask a seamstress friend.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm continuing to search for coats and sewing patterns. Like I said, I don't sew, but I'm willing to learn. We even have a nice sewing machine, but we don't have it set up right now because we don'thave a dedicated space. I'm hoping to change that with the upcoming remodel (but that's another thread).


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I've always had good luck finding pieces at yard sales or thrift shops and then modifying them to fit the costume I am creating. Vests, jackets, shirts, skirts, dresses, hats, shoes that you find all have potential. You can use fabric remnents to make ties or sashes. There is still a lot of time to search out some great unique items.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a big enough guy, I think I'm going to have to have the double-breasted frock coat custom made. I currently have a 58 chest and a 44 waist. Historical and/or costume jackets just aren't made in that size very often.

I've done some sewing before, so I think making a jacket is something I could tackle, I just need to find a good place to set up the sewing machine so that I can work, but the girls can't get into everything and make a mess.

Of course, I'm still searching online. I've found one or two on Etsy that say they will custom build a frock coat, but I'm not keen on their styles.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Of course, my beautiful and perfectly figured wife is having no problem finding dozens of incredibly gorgeous Victorian dresses in all colors and styles.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I can't wait to see how this turns out....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


> Of course, my beautiful and perfectly figured wife is having no problem finding dozens of incredibly gorgeous Victorian dresses in all colors and styles.


Heh. Sounds like cynicism and flattery all in one


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Like most women, she complains about not being able to find anything flattering, but she's in great shape and looks wonderful. I have to give her grief when her problem is too many choices, and I'm just trying to find something that doesn't make me look like Shrek.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

TK421 said:


> ...and I'm just trying to find something that doesn't make me look like Shrek.


Shrek the Ripper could be fun...


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

TK421 said:


> Of course, my beautiful and perfectly figured wife is having no problem finding dozens of incredibly gorgeous Victorian dresses in all colors and styles.


Thank you dear. However, the real problem for me is the cost! I can find amazing dresses...for $500.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

This, on the other hand, is only $95! Honey? 1/2 birthday present? 







http://www.etsy.com/listing/88836575/custom-civil-war-ball-gown-reenacting


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Too bad we're not doing civil war victorian. For some reason, there are more of those available, and they're cheaper. Plus, TK could wear this:


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry, honey, but I really don't want to be the round-bellied southern gentleman.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.drysdales.com/Mens/Outer...ather-Black-Western-Overcoat-by-Circle-S.html
Here is a link to a style similar to some of the coats, you couldadd adornments.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There's gotta be a costume rental place near you, have you tried any of them yet? Even if you don't rent you could at least try things on to see what you like & what looks good.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> There's gotta be a costume rental place near you, have you tried any of them yet? Even if you don't rent you could at least try things on to see what you like & what looks good.


We have one big costume rental shop, but they don't have anything big enough for me. Anything in their "period collection" only goes up to a 52" chest (that's their XL). As I have said, I'm a big guy, and I have a 58" chest.

There's a great costume rental shop on the East coast (Boston Costumes) that has exactly what I want, and they do rent and ship costumes, but I'm very nervous about renting from the other side of the country and crossing my fingers hoping everything looks as good in person and fits.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is another possibility. It's a "half-circle" jacket and skirt, so you could layer the bustle over another dress. Only $129 on etsy.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

^ Ohhhhh that is beautiful!!


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Not really Victorian...but I had to share:


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

If you have any colleges in your area with theater departments, or even small community theaters, you might make an enquiry about whether they might have some victorian style clothing they'd be willing to rent or sell in your size (theaters sometimes clean out the older and duplicate outfits they make to make room for new costumes), or alternatively, whether they have someone in the costume department that might want to earn a little money (you buy the fabric and provide the patterns, they fit/sew it). And also keep in mind that any costume you find that might not fit exactly right can be let out or taken in and altered by any competent tailor (check with tux rental/sales places to see whether they could recommend a good tailor). 

I actually learned to sew in my college's costume shop, and we did this sort of thing quite a bit. I used to raid the wardrobe for my Halloween costumes and get help to alter them to my size since I was still learning... oh, how I miss those days of having an insane collection of outfits at my disposal and an expert seamstress to walk me through the details!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

My college is about an hour and a half away, but I don't know anyone in the department anymore. Still, might not be a bad thing to check into. There's always some aspiring undergrad who's willing to put in the hours for some extra credit or pocket money.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Endora421 said:


> Not really Victorian...but I had to share:


*That's the front?!! I'm getting that for you today!!*


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

It funny I came across this thread. i just left a thrift store today with three bustier (sp) 50 cents each, that are very victorian. I also found a nice vest for my costume closet alos victorian feel to it for only 99 cents.
I will keep my eye out here in Texas for your coat. Trust me I am a cheap shopper so even if I shipped it to you it would be cheaper than paying retail.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

I come across the neatest stuff while searching for Victorian dresses...


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

I found a lady on Etsy who does custom men's wear:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/6255118...st_relevant&ga_page=2&ga_search_type=handmade


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

or this gal:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/8652163...ip_to=ZZ&ga_ref=auto3&ga_search_type=handmade


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you SURE you don't want to go steampunk? You could be an airship captain!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I found another costume company (A Masquerade) that rents and sells period costumes. Unfortunately, it looks like their "sell" prices are pretty high. And, if I do say, their website leaves much to be desired. All their costumes are given very brief descriptions and the only available pics are rather small and don't allow you to see much detail. I'm sure I could get more information by contacting them, but I think a website goes a long way towards a first impression.











































But I have to say, their steampunk section is frickin' awesome!!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

This is actually depressing and discouraging. I found another place that sells period men's suites, but their largest size, 3XL, is still only a (50-52 chest). What the hell? Are these things made for children? Is the rest of the world really that small?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I can find lots of patterns, so that may be what I have to do. This is what I'd like to have, but no one seems to sell it in ogre sizes.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Okay, I may have actually found a costume company that will work. Act One Costumes makes costumes for sale, and they have a great Double Breasted Prince Albert suit for a reasonable price. They don't list my size, but they say their manufacturer can "make to order" so I've sent them an email.

They can make the suit in several colors, so I'll have to check with the wife and see if I should go with grey or black. The suit includes the jacket, vest, and slacks.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I must confess, looking at the steampunk section, I know of a few other outfits I'd be willing to buy for the wife!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

TK421 said:


> Okay, I may have actually found a costume company that will work. Act One Costumes makes costumes for sale, and they have a great Double Breasted Prince Albert suit for a reasonable price. They don't list my size, but they say their manufacturer can "make to order" so I've sent them an email.
> 
> They can make the suit in several colors, so I'll have to check with the wife and see if I should go with grey or black. The suit includes the jacket, vest, and slacks.
> 
> View attachment 113173


Looks pretty snazzy! I'd see if they could do a medium gray suit (a bit darker than the gray in the pic, but not DARK gray). Solid black would be lost in the darkness of your haunt, and you want the fact that you're wearing a Victorian suit to stand out a bit. What about the ascot tie? 

Do make sure and post a review if you end up getting a costume custom made - I'd be interested to know that there's a decent place to get some authentic looking costumes made! (I can sew, but some of the fancy stuff is beyond my skills... and I'm sure there's a bunch of us that are in the same boat!)


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Looks pretty snazzy! I'd see if they could do a medium gray suit (a bit darker than the gray in the pic, but not DARK gray). Solid black would be lost in the darkness of your haunt, and you want the fact that you're wearing a Victorian suit to stand out a bit. What about the ascot tie?
> 
> Do make sure and post a review if you end up getting a costume custom made - I'd be interested to know that there's a decent place to get some authentic looking costumes made! (I can sew, but some of the fancy stuff is beyond my skills... and I'm sure there's a bunch of us that are in the same boat!)


If I hear back from them, I'll let you know. I agree that a dark grey (but not too dark) would be great. The shirt, gloves, hat, and ascot are all sold separately.

The one thing I've found is it's a lot easier to get period dresses than suits. There are tons of dresses out there in all sizes, and many, many seamstresses show their mad skills on Etsy.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

That outfit is only lacking a nice pair of gray spats, but I say that about most everything.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spats said:


> That outfit is only lacking a nice pair of gray spats, but I say that about most everything.


Heh. Can't imagine why you would say that...


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

TK,
Dont know anyone there personally,but there might be somone at the Seatttle Gilbert and Sullivan Society that could help you out or at least point you in the right direction. If anyone would know where or how to get or make Victorian Costumes ,they would. I cant imagine they would rent all the costumes for any given show. It looks like they are based in Seattle proper ,9250 14th Ave NW seattle. 206-682-0796. Hope this helps.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've sent two emails to the Act One company asking if they could make a suit to fit me, and I *still* haven't heard back. Very frustrating.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

It always puts me off when a company does that. Maybe give them another day or two, since it was the weekend, then you may want to try looking elsewhere, I guess. Sorry, TK.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Once you get your outfits you should get a photo taken and either run it through a daguerreotype filter or even an oil paint filter and get it printed (on canvas for the paint effect) and antique framed!


----------



## Ravenous222 (Dec 30, 2011)

TK421 said:


> I must confess, looking at the steampunk section, I know of a few other outfits I'd be willing to buy for the wife!
> 
> View attachment 113174


I agree, but I think I would go with the death and afterlife section haha.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

Xane said:


> Once you get your outfits you should get a photo taken and either run it through a daguerreotype filter or even an oil paint filter and get it printed (on canvas for the paint effect) and antique framed!


That's a great idea, thanks Xane!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.gentlemansemporium.com/mens_victorian_outfits.php?gclid=CJ_s97vhm7ACFYFo4AodViIoaQ

I don't know if this site would be at all helpful or not.....I'll keep looking!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I finally heard back from Act One Costumes. The gal there is checking with her supplier to see if they can accomodate my size in that suit style. I'm crossing my fingers and, at this point, hoping I can get something by Halloween. (They seem to be rather slow to react to things over there.)

Endora has been having fun putting her costume together, but she's going with black clothes, so now I'm wondering if I should go with the grey that I originally planned, or perhaps change my suit color to black, so that Endora and I will match.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

jenscats5 said:


> http://www.gentlemansemporium.com/mens_victorian_outfits.php?gclid=CJ_s97vhm7ACFYFo4AodViIoaQ
> 
> I don't know if this site would be at all helpful or not.....I'll keep looking!


They're a great reference, but they don't make anything in my size.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

TK421 said:


> They're a great reference, but they don't make anything in my size.


Darnit, I thought they did....


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know this is a tangent from the Victorian theme, but I'd be happy to purchase this for you. Sometimes, you just gotta go with sexy!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I am doing a Victorian theme as well, and you can come and check out all of the dresses, male ensembles on my Pinterest board(link is in my signature) that i have found so far.


----------



## Endora421 (Mar 31, 2010)

AthenaHM said:


> I am doing a Victorian theme as well, and you can come and check out all of the dresses, male ensembles on my Pinterest board(link is in my signature) that i have found so far.


Thanks! I am following your board. I love the Victorian clothes, and you have some great decor ideas pinned there too!


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

TK421 said:


> I can find lots of patterns, so that may be what I have to do. This is what I'd like to have, but no one seems to sell it in ogre sizes.
> 
> View attachment 113171


Try putting in an alchemy request on Etsy. Or just find a seller on there with comparable items and ask them to make it for you. You can negotiate your price, and get it just the way you want it.


----------

